# Need Advice



## Alpha Mail (May 17, 2011)

Thinking about purchasing 1999 audi Quattro with just over 190,000kms They said it was dealership maintained what are the areas I should be concerned with since it an older car is this a reliable year


----------



## mattttam_25 (Mar 3, 2004)

make sure the timing belt, rollers, tensioner, dampener, and water pump have been changed and hope they did the thermostat too.


----------

